# Prayers needed for twins please



## JASHavanese

We had a litter with twins in it. The puppies shared the same placenta and are very small. If you could send prayers or good thoughts to them we'd really appreciate it.
The other 4 are doing pretty well but since mommy's milk wasn't in when she delivered we're supplement feeding them all every 2 hours.
My husband is really into feeding the puppies! It's so cute to sit there and watch him. I have to run to get to the puppies before he does. He was so sweet and took the 2 middle of the night feedings and I got 4 hours of sleep. What a guy!


----------



## BeverlyA

Jan, I'm sorry to hear that 2 of the little guys are struggling, but it's good that the others are in good shape.

What a wonderful guy to be up and helping feed the new babies! Sounds like a keeper to me.

I'll say an extra prayer and think good thoughts for the little ones.

Get some good sleep tonight.
Beverly


----------



## mellowbo

Prayers are heading your way for the the twins! God Bless!
Carole


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I'm surrounding them in warm and loving thoughts. God bless the little ones. Do they have names yet. It always helps to send prayers with names attached.


----------



## hedygs

Jan I'm sending prayers for the twins. I'm so happy to hear the rest are doing well.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> I'm surrounding them in warm and loving thoughts. God bless the little ones. Do they have names yet. It always helps to send prayers with names attached.


Thank you all for the prayers. You guys are so great. :hug:
We're both so tired that we didn't even think of names! :doh: The twins are 1 and 2 as far as birth order though.


----------



## gelbergirl

~~~ my best and loving thoughts to you folks and the mommy and pups.
I am so thankful for my havanese and what breeders do. xxoxox


----------



## Lynn

The twins will be in my thoughts and prayers...sending you and hubby lots of :hug::hug:


----------



## Julie

Sending good thoughts and prayers for the little twins.:angel:
I wish I was there to help you with a feeding or two---but it sounds like you and your husband are a great team! :hug:


----------



## Suuske747

Oh that's so special!

I'll keep them in my thoughts too! Wishing you and the puppies all the strength!

And your husband deserves an extra hug too!


----------



## Laurief

Jan, our prayers and thoughts are with you and #1 & #2! Hope each day shows improvement!


----------



## trueblue

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to the twins. Sounds like they are in good hands.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, sending healing thoughts to the twins and extra strength for all of you. How exciting! New puppies!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Sending prayers for the tiny ones...and you and your DH. I hope they get stronger with each feeding!!


----------



## juliav

Sending prayers, good thoughts and puppy kisses your way.


----------



## Leslie

Absolutely, those precious babies have my prayers! Hope Momma's milk comes in soon so you can get some much deserved rest... :hug: To you and Steve :hug:


----------



## Missy

Jan, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your angel DH and the two twins... boy would I love to see pictures of your DH feeding the twins... Hugs. Missy


----------



## good buddy

You have my prayers too! Twins! What a special birth that was.  Lets hope the extra feeding time you're both putting in now will add some extra ounces quickly on those wee little ones!


----------



## Cosmosmom

How special for you that you have twins .. Hopefully with your unending attention and love they are doing better ..
Sending you postive thoughts and our prayers .. 
Please let us know how they are all doing once you have time .. You know how we are on this site .. We worry and care too !!!


----------



## Thumper

Prayers are heading your way To the Twinkies!

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Janet Zee

Sending lots of prayers for your new babies and hoping the twins get stronger by the minute.


----------



## SMARTY

Jan, I wish I was close by to help with the feeding, my thoughts and positive vibs are heading your way. I have never seen or heard of twins before, we will be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Leeann

Twins, wow Jan. Sounds like you have an angel at home with you in your DH, we are sending extra prayers for both of you and the little ones.


----------



## Mizell26

Prayers coming from my way. It would be really neat if you could find someone to buy both the twins so they could stay together the way human twins do. That would be neat. Keep us updated. 
Tammy


----------



## mckennasedona

Jan, prayers and good thoughts headed your way for the new litter.


----------



## mybella

My thoughts and prayers are heading your way! What a great DH you have. I hope you, your DH, and all the puppies are doing well!

Marie


----------



## casperkeep

I am sending thoughts and prayers over for the little ones. I hope everyone is growing stronger and stronger each feeding. Can't wait to see some pics sometime!!!


----------



## Olliesmom

Jan,

Was OOT - just read this....

their half brother sends his kisses...

we send our prayers...

Love...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jan, just catching up on this thread...sending prayers and healing thoughts your way. Best to you and yours.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Jan,
> 
> Was OOT - just read this....
> 
> their half brother sends his kisses...
> 
> we send our prayers...
> 
> Love...


I think you're busy over in the politics folder so it took a while to see this. ound: Your puppy list email has info in it too. Hugs


----------



## JASHavanese

You guys are all the greatest! I wish some of you were closer too! I'm so tired that hubby tells me something and a half hour later I ask him the same question and forgot I got an answer to it already. It's a good thing he's a patient guy!! He can fall asleep in one minute and I'm one who takes a really long time to fall asleep so he's getting a lot more of it than I am.
I just marvel at watching him feed the little ones. He gets such a look of love on his face and his body is so relaxed.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Jan, I wish I was close by to help with the feeding, my thoughts and positive vibs are heading your way. I have never seen or heard of twins before, we will be looking forward to pictures.


I'll post pictures when I know the little ones are going to be ok and I'm determined that they will be!
There are some surprises in the litter I didn't expect at all! Could have bowled me over with some of the colors!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Jan Saying prayers of good health for the babies and rest for you and ofcourse your DH.*


----------



## Cheryl

I am praying that all the puppies do well. I look forward to pictures. Are the twins identical? Are twins always a helath problem?


----------



## havaluv

:grouphug: Saying prayers for you and all the pups. :angel:


----------



## ama0722

Jan- sending good thoughts your way. I was just speaking with a breeder at the dog show that had twins. She only had one survive but they were completely different weights at birth.


----------



## Judy A

Jan, so sorry to hear about your struggles with this litter. I know they are in great hands and are blessed to have you both to care for them. Sending prayers and good wishes your way.....


----------



## JASHavanese

Cheryl said:


> I am praying that all the puppies do well. I look forward to pictures. Are the twins identical? Are twins always a helath problem?


I'm not sure if twins are always small Cheryl but would think that when they share the same placenta that they would be. The vet was excited about it and said we got to see something that's rare and not seen by many. We'll be excited when we know they're going to be fine and I'll send pictures then. They do look very much alike. The smaller twin bottle fed with more robust this morning so I'm excited about that.


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Jan- sending good thoughts your way. I was just speaking with a breeder at the dog show that had twins. She only had one survive but they were completely different weights at birth.


These twins were different sizes also but if determination can make them survive, then we have a chance. The vet said that the key to it would be how they eat
Thank you, thank you to all sending prayers. I'm a firm believer that prayer works.


----------



## Maxmom

Jan,

I'm praying for your pups and for you and dh as well. I can hear the love you have for them in your posts.

Janan


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I can't stop thinking about your special little babies and their struggle to thrive. Continuing to wrap them in warmth and love while they play catch up with the others. My prayers for #1 and #2 still flow into the stream of others to bolster them up. I look forward to the day when we can see pictures of your surprise litter.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Am just thinking of you and your twins (and puppies) and wanted you to know that. 
Hope all is going well.


----------



## Brady's mom

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## JASHavanese

Maxmom said:


> Jan,
> 
> I'm praying for your pups and for you and dh as well. I can hear the love you have for them in your posts.
> 
> Janan


Hi Janan, I like your name! It's pretty.
There are so many emotions with this litter. You always fall in love with the babies but the little ones have brought in other emotions too. I don't know how I look when bottle feeding but wish you could see my husband. I just marvel when I watch him and instead of getting sleep then, I watch him and my heart just fills with love.
My husband doesn't have really large hands and in it is a puppy that I can barely see and I remind him to move a finger so I can see the puppy too as he bottle feeds. Then I look at his face and the love and the calm I see in him just overwhelms me.


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> I'll post pictures when I know the little ones are going to be ok and I'm determined that they will be!
> There are some surprises in the litter I didn't expect at all! Could have bowled me over with some of the colors!!


I'd have to agree with that! :jaw:

Lucky me and Catherine, too, (Ollie'smom) we've already seen a pic of the new babies. (It's just one of the perks of already owning one of Jan's puppies :biggrin1


----------



## Poornima

Jan, wishing the twin pups healthy, thriving, long life. Good luck to their mom and siblings!


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ I'm glad to read the Twinkies (I like that, Kara ) are hangin' in there! I'll keep praying for them.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> I can't stop thinking about your special little babies and their struggle to thrive. Continuing to wrap them in warmth and love while they play catch up with the others. My prayers for #1 and #2 still flow into the stream of others to bolster them up. I look forward to the day when we can see pictures of your surprise litter.


Thank you for such positive thoughts. I look forward to the day I send pictures of them too. I did send my daughter a picture to show her the size difference but I don't know what it is in me that stops me from posting the pictures or sharing them. The little ones look normal and are normal, just very small and it just doesn't seem right to show them while they're fighting to survive. I don't know if that even makes sense. The day you see pictures will be the day I think that I can continue to send you pictures for the next many years.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jan~ I hope they continue to fight and get stronger.
I have had a 2 oz puppy,(she is now 6 months old and 7 lbs) and she is doing great now! I have a good feeling they will be just fine!
How much did they weigh when they were born?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jan - I'm sending a prayer your way. I know it is hard for them, but they must be little fighters to have made it this far. I pray they will plump up this week and show you that they will be fine.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ I hope they continue to fight and get stronger.
> I have had a 2 oz puppy,(she is now 6 months old and 7 lbs) and she is doing great now! I have a good feeling they will be just fine!
> How much did they weigh when they were born?


Oh Katie, thank you! The birth weight of the twins: 2 3/4 and 3 1/2


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> I'd have to agree with that! :jaw:
> 
> Lucky me and Catherine, too, (Ollie'smom) we've already seen a pic of the new babies. (It's just one of the perks of already owning one of Jan's puppies :biggrin1


You got the picture of the 4 larger puppies. That day I think the little ones were at the vets office being tube fed. 
I need to have a talk with my daughter. I just got a text message saying 'I love you now and 4 a lifetime to death do us apart. At 10:35p.m something will make U happy. But U have to tell 8 ppl u love them!'
As if I need anything to make me unhappy if I don't do it since I'm so concerned about the little ones
So thank you all for the good wishes and prayers and I love you for them.
Now I'm going to deal with my kiddo...........:brick:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Congrats Jan! It's wonderful how your husband is loving the sweet little puppies. How about Uno and Dos for names? 
The two little ones, and you and your husband, will be in our prayers!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Congrats Jan! It's wonderful how your husband is loving the sweet little puppies. How about Uno and Dos for names?
> The two little ones, and you and your husband, will be in our prayers!


Those are cute names Ann and thank you for the prayers.
We haven't thought of names yet or litter theme. All of that is on hold until I know the little ones are going to be ok. I wasn't happy with the amount the tiny one drank this morning so am watching closely. If the next bottle feeding isn't enough then it's off to the vet for tube feeding.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jan~ Are the little ones nursing at all off mom?
I never supplimented my 2 oz baby. I just watched her like a hawk, and every time mom would nurse, I would put her on the lowest, fullest teet. And sometimes I had to actually sit there and hold her on, so the others wouldn't knock her off. But she grew a little every day and within a few days she was big enough to nurse all on her own. But even at that point I would still put her down on that low full teet every chance I got.


----------



## Elaine

Jan,
I am not on the forum much right now, to many things going on, but saw your post. Congratulations on the litter and let us at least know what sexes you have and how much each weighed when born. I have been through the tiny puppies several times and with little Duke at 2.7 oz. and the open fontenel, that by the way is at just over 3 months almost closed, I have always been truely amazed at how much will they have to live. I am thinking nothing but positive thoughts for your little ones and you won't stop worrying until they are at least 2 weeks old. It is that maturnal instinct that keeps us going and your husband sounds like his has kicked in big time. Are the two small ones nursing on mom at all? Do you seperate them from the older ones so they get some alone? How many were in the litter that have to share? Lots of questions and I am asking with you not having much sleep. Keep us posted and I really wish I could be there to help give you some rest. Were the puppies early? See, I just keep thinking of questions. Sorry. Keep up the great work and we will wait to see pictures and yes, I do understand because when I take pictures of my puppies, if I am worried about loosing one I do take some without the weak ones. I am always happy when I can use the full litter pics.


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> Thank you for such positive thoughts. I look forward to the day I send pictures of them too. I did send my daughter a picture to show her the size difference but I don't know what it is in me that stops me from posting the pictures or sharing them. The little ones look normal and are normal, just very small and it just doesn't seem right to show them while they're fighting to survive. I don't know if that even makes sense. The day you see pictures will be the day I think that I can continue to send you pictures for the next many years.


I so know where you're coming from. My heart goes out for their struggle and yours to give them everything they need to survive. You have a lot of people fighting for them too.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I understand your rationale perfectly .. 
Thank you for posting just to let us know that things are progressing as well as can be expected for now ..
We will continue to pray for them and hope they will be getting a little bit bigger and much stronger .
.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Jan lots of prayers your way. You are doing a great job with your new furbabies, lots of hugs.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Jan~ Are the little ones nursing at all off mom?
> I never supplimented my 2 oz baby. I just watched her like a hawk, and every time mom would nurse, I would put her on the lowest, fullest teet. And sometimes I had to actually sit there and hold her on, so the others wouldn't knock her off. But she grew a little every day and within a few days she was big enough to nurse all on her own. But even at that point I would still put her down on that low full teet every chance I got.


The larger of the two nurses much better than the small one does so my husband took lessons from the vet on tube feeding. I got my lessons from hubby as one of us needs to be at the house for a while. Hubby is so comfortable with it, much more so than I am. We put the little ones by themselves on the fullest nipples then they get their group time. I heard another idea I'll run by you Katie and it makes sense. They said bottle feed the largest for a bit so that the little ones have more to eat.


----------



## JASHavanese

Hey Elaine, it's nice to see you here! I promise, I'll post pictures and more details when I know the little one is doing great. I think I answered some of your questions in my last post. Wow about Duke. He's lucky he had you to take care of him :hug:
So that I don't take up a lot of room posting, thank you soooooooo soooooo much everyone for your prayers. You guys are amazing


----------



## mellowbo

Hey Jan, you and your hubby rock!! I wish I was closer so I could help. I'm sending lots of prayers though!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero

Sending prayers up for the little ones...and the rest. It certainly sounds like you and your DH is doing all you can possibly do. I hope they continue to eat and get stronger.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I do not know much about puppies except once I got them home from the breeder but I know a few things about babies ..
My nephew was having feeding problems at birth and he had to be tube fed .. NEedless to say everyone was in a state especially the mommy . We laways thinkg it is something we might have done wrong .. Well this went on for about 2 days and then he finally stted doing better .. Just want you to know he is now 14 months old and he is in the top percentile for his age - almost 99 % ..
Hang in there little guy .. Next year we will seee you two in the calendar ..
Hope Mom is doing well ..


----------



## mintchip

Hope the twins are doing better! Best wishes Jan and DH


----------



## Maxmom

I like what Cosmosmom said. We'll see them on the calendar! Eat up, little babies!


----------



## JASHavanese

*I'm scared*

I said I wasn't going to do this but I'm scared now and when I'm scared I turn to prayer. Maybe if there's a baby to go with those prayers it will help this little girl make it. I'm willing to try anything now. Please ramp up those prayers for this sweet girl


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh so tiny.....

adorable...

turning out the light with Austin and Ollie beside me...

our prayer will include your sweet baby...

hugs...


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Jan I will say a special pray for you puppies but especial the tiny baby girl.*


----------



## MopTop Havanese

She is so sweet and tiny! It's so hard when they seem so helpless~~
I will be praying for strong healing vibes~ and I agree with maybe supplimenting the bigger ones and save more of momma's milk for the tiny ones. Put them on that bottom teet as often as you can!


----------



## LuvCicero

Dear Lord, Please give Jan's tiny puppies the strength to eat and grow to be healthy little Havaneses! Amen


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, so tiny, sweet-looking and vulnerable.
Prayers and good thoughts for the little one and you all.


----------



## Julie

As a Mom to a preemie(human) I know how helpless one can feel. But hang in there and we'll all be praying for the best!:angel:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> As a Mom to a preemie(human) I know how helpless one can feel. But hang in there and we'll all be praying for the best!:angel:


Julie I am an Aunt of 3 preemies and know that feeling. Thankfully they survived and grew to make their high school football teams.
I hope and pray this sweet little girl will be OK


----------



## Gableshavs

I'm sending you all the best thoughts and prayers for the tiniest babies. I'm so glad your hubby is such a tower of strength, he must be such a wonderful father. I will consistently send prayers throughout the day, and hopefully they will get stronger and begin to thrive. Lots of hugs and love.


----------



## SMARTY

Just checking on the twins, we are sending all our positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Missy

Oh Dear Lord...Please help this little girl make it. She is so loved and so is her human mommy and daddy. 

Jan-- she is so tiny. Bless her little will for fighting. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Maxmom

Praying for good news this morning!


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ I'll definitely continue praying for those tiny ones to become stronger. God bless 'em. 

Come on, little ones, you can do it!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Laurief

OH my goodness she is so tiny and sweet - Prayers will continue for the little one that she will get strong and healthy.


----------



## Paige

What a sweet little baby, I hope your babies grow strong and healthy.


----------



## havaluv

Oh she's so tiny! It's hard to imagine. Prayers going up for your little babies. :grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I just saw the picture of your little girl and I have tears in my eyes. I feel her frailty and pray for her to keep fighting and to join in the stream of life. God bless her in her struggle and you both in your valiant effort. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Gableshavs

Jan,

Please let us know how the babies are today. I'm really praying for their survival.


----------



## Suuske747

Hi Jan and DH, 
I deeply respect all the love and care I read from your posts....the little one brings tears to my eyes....soooo tiny.......
These are the times that should remind people that one doesn't "simply" breed.......life of a good and responsible breeder can be very hard.....
I am too sending a lot of love luck and light to the little one...... May Tiny grow strong and enjoy the thrills of Hav-life and do RLH's as many as it wants when it's a dozen weeks older!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my....I just read this thread. Jan, I don't know how you breeders do it. You are all very special people. I'm saying a prayer for your little babies, especially that tiny, precious, sweet girl.


----------



## Tritia

Prayers to you and those sweet, little pups.


----------



## ama0722

Oh what a tiny little thing. Sending more great thoughts your way Jan!


----------



## LuvCicero

Come on baby...come on little girl...you can do it !! Eat and rest...rest and eat!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Jan, I didn't know you had posted a photo. I've been praying for the twins all along. I hope they are doing okay today and making progress. 
Hugs to you and DH for all you are doing for them. I cannot imagine what it must be like.


----------



## Thumper

Jan,

They are precious! OMgosh.

I have a name idea?

How about Thing 1 and Thing 2. Who doesn't love Dr. Suess? 

XOXO,
K


----------



## trueblue

Jan, I've been praying for the little twins. I hope things are going well.


----------



## Judy A

Saying prayers for you little ones......


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jan that picture is just too much. I am so humbled by your devotion to these little creatures. I'll have my kids says some prayers tonight, it seems like the innocence of children is a powerful and mighty thing.

Best to you and yours.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Jan she is so sweet, our prayers are with her.


----------



## Janet Zee

What a sweet baby, her picture brought tears to my eyes. I have been saying special prayers for the twins and their litter mates. Grow strong and healthy little ones.


----------



## JASHavanese

*In loving memory*

In loving memory of a twin that gave more to her sister than her own body could handle
Sorry we're unable to write more at this time and we thank you for your prayers and thoughts
Jan and Steve


----------



## Maxmom

Jan and Steve,

It was not for a lack of love the little one didn't make it, that's for sure. My prayers are for you and Steve to have the peace that comes with knowing you did everything you could.

Janan


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:*Jan and Steve*:grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Awww Jan, this must be very hard. I'm *so* sorry. :hug:


----------



## Missy

sending you love from me, michael, jasper and cash.


----------



## iluvhavs

Jan-

Hope all is well with the twins and your wonderful husband.

Positive thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Thumper

Oh Jan I am SOOO sorry. I so felt they would both be okay. Hugs to you and Steve!

XOXO,

Kara


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I am so very sorry for your loss.... may the love you felt for and gave to that little one bless you in return.


----------



## JASHavanese

Maxmom said:


> Jan and Steve,
> 
> It was not for a lack of love the little one didn't make it, that's for sure. My prayers are for you and Steve to have the peace that comes with knowing you did everything you could.
> 
> Janan


Steve doesn't have that peace yet and I'm worried about him. I'll worry about me when I know he's ok.


----------



## Julie

Oh I'm so sorry the little one didn't pull through. I'm so sorry-:hug:


----------



## lcy_pt

JASHavanese said:


> Steve doesn't have that peace yet and I'm worried about him. I'll worry about me when I know he's ok.


Oh Jan.....sweet puppy knows you both did all you could for her :grouphug: to both of you for trying so hard.


----------



## Leeann

Jan I am so sorry, our hearts are with you.


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I sit here with tears running down my face. I'm devastated for you and Steve and for all that might have been, but I truly believe it just wasn't her time to be in this world. That little soul will have her time. God bless her and you in this terrible time. Sending you cyber hugs and much love.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh Jan~ I am so sorry for the loss of your little baby.
I too know the pain of losing one, I lost two in one litter~ it is beyond heartbreaking. I hope with time the memories of your little one will bring you peace~


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-
Prayers for you and your husband and may God bless you for the wonderful care and love you both gave your sweet puppy. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Jan, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of this wee one. I know that there is nothing that any of us can say that will take the pain away but please know that we are all thinking about you guys, sending good thoughts your way, and keeping her twin in our prayers!


----------



## Mraymo

*I'm so sorry for your loss*

Jan & Steve,

I am so sorry. I'm sitting here in tears as I read thru this. I've been checking back on the twins everytime I come online. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Paige

:grouphug:I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your little one. :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

Jan and Steve
So sorry for the loss of this little angel. Healing thoughts to you both.


----------



## mybella

I'm so very sorry for your lost. My thoughts are with you and your wonderful husband.

Marie


----------



## mellowbo

Jan, words cannot express my sorrow. That sweet little soul will be back again but next time it will be in a strong, beautiful, happy body. My prayers go out to you and Steve. You did your best and she knew it!!
Carole


----------



## ama0722

Jan,
I am so sorry for your loss. 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Jan and Steve,
I am so very sorry for the loss of your little puppy. 
For the short time she had on this earth she knew love because of everything you did for her.


----------



## mintchip

Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile
a puppy, God said,
For you to love him while he lives
and to mourn for him when he is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three.
But will you, till I call him back
take care of him for me ?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you
and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories
as solace for your grief .
I cannot promise that he will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love
Nor think the labour vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy WIll Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring,
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter him with tenderness
Will you love him while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call him back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
In memory of him that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know he loved you too.

- Author Unknown


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ I'm so sorry. One thing I know for sure is that precious little thing knew what love felt like. God bless and comfort you both.

:hug((((*Jan & Steve*))))):hug:


----------



## JASHavanese

Sally, the poem you posted is what has been going through our minds since last Thursday when they were born. It's been a painful journey but so very filled with love with the puppy and with my husband.
My husband has been hurting so much that I sent him a link to this folder and told him READ IT. He read every post, he cried, he smiled, he hurt, and he felt the love that you all so very easily share. He made a comment about that and can understand why I am here.
We knew last night that she was losing strength and stayed up all night with her. If love could have pulled her through she would still be here but God had His own ideas about how long she was on loan to us.
When the vets office opened, she went there and we hoped that the vet could somehow make her ok or give her small body time to grow and get stronger. Through the day she was getting a little stronger and gave the vet hope but it wasn't to be.
I don't know what we would have done if she would have passed on in our arms. That's a pain I don't think we could have handled and I think God protected us that way.
Her twin has been growing stronger and larger and I think she's going to be ok. We have great hopes for that. When I show you her you'll see her sister in a stronger body. 
I'm normally a camera freak but there are very few pictures so far because I felt kind of like I was violating the little one.....I can't explain it any better than that.
I'm sure there are reasons for this. One that I can think of is that we can help someone else deliver twins....not an easy thing to do! 
My husband hasn't been to work since they were born last Thursday. He was determined to stay with the little one and do everything in his power that he could to help her grow stronger. I have memories of watching love pour through his hands into her little body that will always stay with me. This is a man who never wanted children of his own (my kids became his through marriage) yet what a Dad he is.....to all of our kids with or without fur.
I'm going to go curl up to him for a while and we'll heal each other.
You all are so very special to me. Thank you for sharing your love, prayers, and hope with us.


----------



## Elaine

Jan & Steve,
I just came by to check on your little ones and I am so sorry to hear of the loss. It is never easy and it takes so much out of you when that happens but you have to remember the ones that are still alive and give them extra attention right now. Loosing our babies is the hardest thing we have to deal with and it is never easy no matter what the age. They do become so much a part of us. You both did so much to keep your little twin alive and she knew it. May Steve find some peace in his heart knowing that he did his best and if it happens again he will be better prepared. God bless you both.


----------



## Brady's mom

Jan and Steve,
I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you both tonight.


----------



## havaluv

I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how your heart would be drawn to that tiny little baby. Steve will be ok. Not tonight, but after a little while. I think you have a very strong man there...the strongest people I know are the ones who cry. Hold each other and know we share your grief. :grouphug: Sending love and peaceful thoughts your way. Godspeed little one.


----------



## Lina

Jan, I am so sorry for your loss of that little angel. I'm late to this thread, but I will add my thoughts for the other twin to have a healthy and full life. :hug:


----------



## Beamer

Jan,
Very sorry for you loss... 

Ryan


----------



## Tritia

Oh Jan. I'm so sorry


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan & Steve, I am so very sorry. I believe we have trials to make us stronger and better in lots of ways. You both know you did everything you could for that little twin. She did her job of bringing lots of people together in prayer and thoughts for you both and her litter mates. I will continue to think of y'all in the days ahead and I hope you get some rest and find peace.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jan your post about Steve was so tender and lovely, really an inspiration for all of us to take in the ones we hold dear and hold them.

I am so sorry about your little baby girl. Best to you. I hope you can both find some peace.


----------



## Judy A

Jan, as you know there is a reason for everything...we just don't always know what that is. I think through this experience, you've gotten to see your husband in a new light and he has gotten to experience a part of the true love we experience as parents. May God bless you both and give you the peace you deserve during this time of loss.


----------



## hedygs

(((Jan & Steve)))

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gableshavs

Jan,

I'm shedding tears for your loss. I know we all wanted a sunny outcome, and it just didn't happen, I'm so sad. It's like you lost a child, you loved that puppy so greatly. You are such a loving, commited and wonderful breeder, I hope some day to meet you. Meanwhile astral hugs are being sent to you and Steve. I hope seeing the others puppies thrive and grow and become cute little pistols brings you both incredible joy each and every day.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jan - So sorry I didn't check this thread update sooner. I am in tears over what you had to experience. I cannot imagine what a good breeder must go through to get us our furbabies that we love so much! I pray God may help you get through this. We know you did everything possible to have to avoid this outcome. May her little twin have twice the personality - living the life of 2 wonderful havs.


----------



## boo2352

I'm so sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Cosmosmom

We are so sorry for your loss ..


----------



## trueblue

Jan, so sorry to hear about your loss. May you and Steve both find peace. :hug:


----------



## marjrc

Oh I am so sorry to hear the news, Jan! I only found this thread now and am so upset at the loss of your tiny twin girl. I can only imagine how difficult this is for you and Steve. You did everything possible, and then some. (((((hugs)))))

How is the mom doing? All the best for the rest of your puppies. May they live long and healthy.


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh Jan and Steve - I am so sorry.....

Give your hugs and kisses to those sweet babies. Their kisses as they get bigger will help your heart :hug:


----------



## good buddy

Jan,

I'm so sorry for you and your husband, for the pain from the loss of your little one. Perhaps she was only meant to be here long enough to accompany her twin into this world. I hope the sibling continues to grow stronger. Love the ones God let you keep in your care for now. It's all we can do.


----------



## maryam187

Jan and Steve, sorry I'm so late to this thread, but I'd like to add my condolences :grouphug: and congrats to still having the rest of the hopefully strong&healthy litter.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jan & Steve - while not posting on the forum for a while, I have been keeping track of you and your pups. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know, even those of us not posting have had you in our thoughts and prayers and will continue to do so while you continue this journey.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Jan I too am so sorry for your loss. I am sure the emptyness feels over whelming right now and I will continue to pray for you and your husband.* :hug:


----------



## Suuske747

My eyes are filled with tears, I can't even see what I write....

I am soooo heartbroken for your loss, I am sooo sorry for you and Steve.....

God only knows why he had to do what he did.........

Sending you lots of warmth and love,


----------



## JASHavanese

Judy A said:


> Jan, as you know there is a reason for everything...we just don't always know what that is. I think through this experience, you've gotten to see your husband in a new light and he has gotten to experience a part of the true love we experience as parents. May God bless you both and give you the peace you deserve during this time of loss.


Steve has always been amazing with animals. I've watched him pick up a Husky we didn't know that was just hit by a car and bring it to our home to have us nurse it back to health and watched him hold a cat up under a car for hours while his arms shook from the strain so the cat wouldn't be hanging. Unfortunately I started my car and didn't know Steve's cat was under the hood. I was the one screaming at animal control to do something. They refused saying they might do something to hurt my car and I told them I didn't give a darn if they tore my car apart...help the cat. After a couple of hours I finally threatened to shoot them if they didn't help that cat. Not a great thing to do but it worked and they finally reached under the car and put the cat to sleep. 
He's a good man with animals in need....and ones that just need love. He took today off of work. I think he needs some sleep and time to mourn. We're just too worn out and I'm glad he's not driving today.


----------



## JASHavanese

Gableshavs said:


> Jan,
> 
> I'm shedding tears for your loss. I know we all wanted a sunny outcome, and it just didn't happen, I'm so sad. It's like you lost a child, you loved that puppy so greatly. You are such a loving, commited and wonderful breeder, I hope some day to meet you. Meanwhile astral hugs are being sent to you and Steve. I hope seeing the others puppies thrive and grow and become cute little pistols brings you both incredible joy each and every day.


We're thinking of coming to Florida at the end of the year. We may have a chance to meet. I'd really enjoy that.


----------



## Missy

Jan, your post about your husband brought tears to my eyes and a catch in my throat. I could feel your love through the words. Hugs again.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear the news, Jan! I only found this thread now and am so upset at the loss of your tiny twin girl. I can only imagine how difficult this is for you and Steve. You did everything possible, and then some. (((((hugs)))))
> 
> How is the mom doing? All the best for the rest of your puppies. May they live long and healthy.


Mommy is doing well. Thank you, and a thank you to everyone who has shared their hearts with us. Steve has been reading this thread and it seems to be giving him some healing. I can't thank you all enough for that :grouphug:


----------



## juliav

Jan,

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Jan
I'm so sorry for your loss. It's good that your hubby took the day off. It's okay to feel sad. Allow yourself time and don't set a date in your head when you expect things will feel better. Wishing many blessings on you and your family, Maya


----------



## Diana

Jan,
I am so sorry for your loss and send best wishes for good health to the rest of the litter and mommy. I also hope that, with time and some much needed rest, you and your husband are able to find some peace :grouphug:


----------



## Eva

Jan and Steve,
I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one 
Hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## siggie

:hug: I'm so sorry she didn't make it.


----------



## Cheryl

Jan--I am soooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mizell26

Jan I am so sorry for your loss. I have been without internet and finally just got it back and was so very sad for the both of you to read about your loss...I will continue to send prayers your way.

Tammy


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

How terrible. I'm sorry about losing your baby girl. My husband's first horse gave birth to twins. It is impossible for a horse to carry them to term so when she got to a certain point her body aborted them. One died that night while the other hung on for a few days. They were tiny and unable to nurse without help. It tore him up. Wishing you the best and praying the other puppies are healthy.


----------



## JASHavanese

*Finally, pictures*

She's still small, but has reached the 2 week mark. The largest puppy opened his eyes today! He's a cream but I took a picture of the smaller cream that hasn't opened his eyes yet to show you the little one you've been praying for and the size difference. She has a name now. JAS Spirit of Two. My husband named her but we still don't have names for the others. I'm lousy at naming dogs!


----------



## LuvCicero

The difference is amazing. I'm glad she is doing well...and I love the name!!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> The difference is amazing. I'm glad she is doing well...and I love the name!!


I agree, the size difference is amazing. It's hard to believe she's the larger of the twins when you look at her. She's still getting bottles in between Mommy's feedings and can't slurp down dinner as fast as the others but she sure can run faster than them! I don't dare set her down on the bed and turn my head. She's so cute after getting a bottle. I put her up on my shoulder and pat her little back and get a big burp. It reminds me of when my kids were babies.  Steve gave her a bottle a bit ago and I took her from him to burp her. I don't know what it is about that but it makes me giggle and it's so cute.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Oh Jan she is adorable. It is amazing how tiny she is. I am glad she is growing stronger every day.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Your little twin is so sweet. I love the picture of her laying on her littermate. I hope she continues to grow strong. I also love the name you've chosen for her.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lilly's mom said:


> Oh Jan she is adorable. It is amazing how tiny she is. I am glad she is growing stronger every day.


She's just over 5 ounces now and looks so grown up compared to when she was born. Her biggest brother is a cow at a hair over 11 ounces with the others gaining weight each day. There's a boy in the litter that looks just like Spirit of Two except a larger version with a large white blaze on the chest. I tell her that's what she's going to look like when she grows up


----------



## JASHavanese

MaddiesMom said:


> Your little twin is so sweet. I love the picture of her laying on her littermate. I hope she continues to grow strong. I also love the name you've chosen for her.


Thanks Jeanne :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Jan-
Both puppies are just beautiful and I'm crying again after seeing the photos! Such a sweet name. You and your husband are amazing, you've been so blessed with these sweet babies and I hope that the love you receive from them will heal the pain in your hearts. Every puppy should be fortunate enough to be born into a home like yours!:grouphug:


----------



## Leeann

Jan she is so adorable. She sounds like she may end up to be a little spit fire, you know what they say "it's the little ones you got to watch out for" LOL. We continue to send good vibes your way for her.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

What a beautiful name... and a beautiful way to honor her twin! She is sure lucky to have such loving mom and dad!


----------



## Judy A

Jan, I love the name. Your babies are so cute and so lucky to have you two to care for them! I remember "raising" a litter of kittens from birth while I was in college. I fed them every two hours (there were six, so it was pretty constant at first), then rubbing their little tummy's as mommy would do to get them to pee and poop! Three survived to which I was eternally grateful, but loosing the other three was so hard. I almost flunked out that semester but having the three kittens made it all worthwhile! (my parents weren't too happy as they were footing some of the bill!)


----------



## trueblue

Jan, what a sweet name. She's adorably cute, too! Please continue to share her progress with us. I think we're all attached to little Spirit...


----------



## Mraymo

She's is so sweet. Love the name. Thanks for the update, I've been wondering how she's doing. So glad to see she's growing. I'll keep them all in my thoughts.


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ Thank you for posting an updated pic of little Spirit of Two. She's so adorable! I have continued to pray for her and definitely won't stop now. What a precious baby doll!

Tori sends earlickies.


----------



## Julie

Thank you for sharing pictures and a name! I love the name you have chosen. There is a remarkable difference in size. Goodness-I can't believe it! What cute photos! Still sending good thoughts/wishes/prayers for Spirit of Two of her littermates.:angel:


----------



## Paige

What a cutie she is. Makes me what to just pick her up and cuddle with her. She could be dangerous, I could carry something that small all day long, talk about a a spoiled havanese.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts and prayers. She is a little spit fire and I have to hang on tight until that nipple makes it way into her mouth or she'll take off. Wow is she fast!
We finally got the new camera so I'll have to figure it out and send more pictures. Instruction manuals aren't on the top of my list but guess I'm going to have to buckle down and figure it out. Steve was having fun snapping pictures with it last night and got a sad face when he said that's all the camera would hold....only 65 pictures but he fired them off so fast and was stunned when he saw how many he took. It's off to the store to buy a larger memory card so he can keep having fun. Hm.....maybe I can get him to read the distructions and tell me how to work it  If anyone has any quick tips on the Nikon d40x pleeeeeease send them. I wish my lenses from my other slr camera would fit this one  It wasn't digital though but reminds me of the fun I had with it. 
You haven't seen the Three Amigos in a while so I'll have to post pictures of them. 
Ellie is trying to convince Bandit to trade puppies with her. The Mommy work is all done with Bandit's puppies other than the play time.....oh that Ellie, she'll always be a clown.


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> What a cutie he is. Makes me what to just pick him and and cuddle with him. He could be dangerous, I could carry somthing that small all day long, talk about a a spoiled havanese.


Have you heard of Sugar Gliders? You wear a pouch around your neck and it lays by your heart. The little critters stay in the pouch and are cute as can be. I was thinking of getting her a pouch but she's on the go when awake and I'd be afraid of her going out the top of it. I'm wondering how big she's going to be when grown. 
Steve really got into the zoom part of the camera and was having a little too much fun with it. Geeze, you should see the pictures where my face is showing close up! You don't take a picture of a woman who is um...around 50 <ahem> laying on her side with a zoom lens!!! I'll have to pay him back and figure out how to do it and then return the favor  I was in shock looking at them ound:
You can see her size here. She goes from my forehead to nose. It's a good thing my hair was over my face in this one!


----------



## irnfit

Wow, Jan. Until you actually see the size difference, it's hard to imagine. Those pictures are so sweet.


----------



## DAJsMom

What a beautiful, tiny little puppy with her big, beautiful brother! You've chosen a great name for her!


----------



## Cosmosmom

If you need help naming - people on this forum love a challenge ..
All they need to know is how many puppies and what are the sexes and whether there is a theme or just appropiate names for your little cuddly ones


----------



## Eva

Oh wow, I can't believe that I missed this thread. 
I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one and happy to hear that her sister is doing so well! 
Spirt of Two seems like the perfect name for her 
What a pretty (tiny) little girl....Hugs to you and your husband for all that you've gone through in the past two weeks :hug:


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Jan
What a precious photo of that -ahem- 50 year old woman and the baby furgirl. Every time I check in on this thread I'm struck by your tender devotion to this beautiful little helpless girl. It touches my heart and her future looks bright, because she'll surely soon be thriving in your family's loving care. Sweet sweet sweet story.


----------



## Mizell26

Wow! How small...simply amazing! Your little cream is simply beautiful also....that will be the next color I purchase....I may have to keep my eyes opened wide.


----------



## juliav

Oh Jan,

I love the little twin, she is such a little princess and her name made my eyes well up with tears. She is so precious!!!! Thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## JASHavanese

Cosmosmom said:


> If you need help naming - people on this forum love a challenge ..
> All they need to know is how many puppies and what are the sexes and whether there is a theme or just appropiate names for your little cuddly ones


I'm soooooooo not good at names. Hubby is the one who came up with the Three Amigo theme and the names came from the movie so that part was easy. He also named Spirit of Two but she's the only one with a name. 
You have a great idea. If I send pictures maybe you can help with a theme and names. I'll have to get some taken of the litter and of ones by themselves.
The other cream puppy opened his eyes today. Poor guy....now he can probably hear when I sing to them.


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> Oh Jan,
> 
> I love the little twin, she is such a little princess and her name made my eyes well up with tears. She is so precious!!!! Thanks for sharing her story with us.


Thank you all for helping us through it. It hit us both really hard but I had all of you to talk to. Hubby just had me and we kept trying to be so positive with each other. He crashed hard when we lost the little twin and I can't thank all of you enough. I sat him down and told him to read the thread and it started his healing process. You guys are awesome and so loving


----------



## JASHavanese

*Time for names*

Be glad you can't see me through the monitor. I'm so excited! In the last couple of hours now ALL of the puppies have their eyes open....including the little twin!!! :whoo: :whoo: My hopes for her are soaring now. I didn't get a picture of her with her eyes open but got a picture of her with her brother. It's a good thing she has a couple of cream brothers so you can see her  
Oh, I'm happy, happy, happy, happy!!! She made the 2 week mark and she has her eyes open....and oh is she a strong little girl. She can take off like a rocket and has a heck of a good suction on that bottle. She's a good burper too ound: It's so cute to hear that little burp when I pat her back. I guess anything she does excites me


----------



## JASHavanese

*Names needed*

Here's the darker cream boy.


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's the lighter cream boy. Look at those eyes! :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's the black male but I doubt he'll stay black. They have the silvering gene on both sides so who knows how light he'll get.


----------



## JASHavanese

Male showing his white blaze. He looks like a larger version of the twins.


----------



## JASHavanese

This is with my old camera and isn't a very clear picture but this wouldn't be complete without the twin that gave everything to her sister so that one of them could carry on for them both. In loving memory I'm sharing her with you.


----------



## Laurief

Wow, Jan, those pictures are fabulous!!!! I am so glad to hear that the little twin girl is doing so well!!


----------



## ama0722

Oh Jan- that little one is so tiny. Are the other pups all the same size? I have heard often times the smallest one won't stay the smallest after a few weeks. Let's hope the tiny one is that case. You sure seem to like boys don't you


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Oh Jan- that little one is so tiny. Are the other pups all the same size? I have heard often times the smallest one won't stay the smallest after a few weeks. Let's hope the tiny one is that case. You sure seem to like boys don't you


The Three Amigos always stayed the same size and I could weigh one and know what the next one would weigh. This litter weighs 10-16 ounces except the twin who is 5 1/4 ounces. 
They do know how to have boys! I gave up on breeding my own BBE girl and am buying a Cuban girl to show.


----------



## Mizell26

How sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Jan, what wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing. The little twin is so tiny and adorable. sounds like she is going to be a whipper-snapper. And thank you for sharing the last photo too. so sad. But you and your DH are amazing! 

Now about that little cuban girl? when can you share pictures? because she must be extra special if she stole your heart...


----------



## Olliesmom

Scooter's Family said:


> Oh Jan-
> Both puppies are just beautiful and I'm crying again after seeing the photos! Such a sweet name. You and your husband are amazing, you've been so blessed with these sweet babies and I hope that the love you receive from them will heal the pain in your hearts. Every puppy should be fortunate enough to be born into a home like yours!:grouphug:


I couldn't agree more!!!! I am blessed to have a puppy fortunate enough to be born in a home like Jan's....

and even better than that!...my boy got the chance to live there for 5 months....am i lucky or what!

Jan and Steve...

they are beautiful....


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Oh Jan, what wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing. The little twin is so tiny and adorable. sounds like she is going to be a whipper-snapper. And thank you for sharing the last photo too. so sad. But you and your DH are amazing!
> 
> Now about that little cuban girl? when can you share pictures? because she must be extra special if she stole your heart...


I had to add her. She's still a part of our hearts. Her twin is a firecracker! She's going to have personality plus. I think she's already trying out agility! It finally dawned on me today while I was bottle feeding her that she was still using a nipple for a 3 ounce puppy and we had one for a 5 ounce puppy. She's on the larger holed one now and it takes half the time to feed her and I'm sure it's so much easier on her. You'd think I'd be used to it by now but I still can't wait until she's done with that bottle and I get to put her on my shoulder and burp her. It still makes me giggle. She's got a good burp!
I have pictures of the Cuban girl but I'll share them when she's in my house. She's a breeder's delight!! I can go so many ways with her and will have the most awesome mentors for her. My next litter will be almost 2 years away but it's already being planned and I can use the break.


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!! I am blessed to have a puppy fortunate enough to be born in a home like Jan's....
> 
> and even better than that!...my boy got the chance to live there for 5 months....am i lucky or what!
> 
> Jan and Steve...
> 
> they are beautiful....


Shoot, I'm crying. Thank you for being such a good Mommy. :hug::hug::hug:
Oh..... since you have Austin, guess where Ned is going? Austin!!


----------



## Olliesmom

too cute!

guess you never dreamed how much "AUSTIN" would be apart of your life!!!

and where did these cream babies come from!!!!ound:

white! black!!! white and black!!! tuxedo...black mask......

but cream!!!???!!! i want to just snuggle them!!

austin says...."please show my pix to my mommy! aren't i cute?? Kisses to my Texas moms.."


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> too cute!
> 
> guess you never dreamed how much "AUSTIN" would be apart of your life!!!
> 
> and where did these cream babies come from!!!!ound:
> 
> white! black!!! white and black!!! tuxedo...black mask......
> 
> but cream!!!???!!! i want to just snuggle them!!
> 
> austin says...."please show my pix to my mommy! aren't i cute?? Kisses to my Texas moms.."


Creams come from 5 generations back in the pedigree. We were more than surprised 
Austin looks so cute in that cut. Bandit's in bed with her Daddy but I'll show her (and Steve) the picture in the morning. I wonder if Bandit will know what she's looking at? She sure knows how to look at herself ound:
You started an Austin trend!


----------



## LuvCicero

I love the baby pictures! I'm so happy that Spirit of Two is doing so well. I'm calling her Faith...because she increased my faith in the power of prayer! She seems like a strong little girl and I know you are now enjoying watching her grow. She wil be beating up the boys in no time, I bet.  Keep that new camera handy so we can see 'growing pics'.


----------



## hedygs

Jan what beautiful babies.


----------



## Diana

Oh Jan I am in love! 

I love the pictures of that sweet little girl cuddling with her "big" brothers. So cute! I am so happy they are doing well :hug:


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

I'm so happy to catch up with this thread and see and hear the good news. Little Spirit of Two is a miracle girl and destined to be special. Give her an extra hug and kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, just curious, but because she is so tiny, will she stay on the small side? Or do these little ones catch up at some point? (It's the frustrated breeder in me asking) :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747

Dear Jan, 
this thread keeps bringing tears to my eyes, 
tears of joy that Spirit of Two is doing so well, 
tears of awe on the love that shines from all the posts...
tears of hope for you and DH to heal.....
tears of love when I see you and SpOT......
tears of excitement when I read your smiling post about all of the pups development.....
Can someone pass the tissues.....

big warm hugs
Suzanne


----------



## Suuske747

Your "Spirit of Two"-name, made me look up some native american names......so here are my ad hoc suggestions.....



JASHavanese said:


> Here's the darker cream boy.


For this strong boy :

*Makya *Native American Lover of the chase 
*Feo *Native American True-hearted
*Halian *Native American Full of youth

For this lovely fella :


JASHavanese said:


> Here's the lighter cream boy. Look at those eyes! :whoo:


*Ahanu *Native American He is laughing 
*Yahto *Native American The color blue 
*Tadi *Native American Wind 

For this handsome face :


JASHavanese said:


> Here's the black male but I doubt he'll stay black. They have the silvering gene on both sides so who knows how light he'll get.


*Tokala *Native American Dark fox 
*Tuari *Native American Little eagle 
*Mingan *Native American Dark wolf 

For this boy, 


JASHavanese said:


> Male showing his white blaze. He looks like a larger version of the twins.


*Ciqala *Native American Small one 
*Dyami *Native American Eagle 

Or one of the above of course....


----------



## havaluv

Love those names, Suzanne! What darling puppies! Please give each one a kiss from me! I so wish I could feed the little twin and hear that darling burp!


----------



## juliav

I am so in love with these precious babies, but little Spirit has stolen my heart. I can't wait to see the pictures with her eyes open.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jan, I have been gone taking care of my mom and somehow missed this thread. What a journey you have been on! My heart has been touched by your loving care for the precious twins. I was saddened when I read that one of them didn't make it. The pics of the litter are adorable and I look forward to continuing to see them grow and flourish.


----------



## Maxmom

Beautiful babies! I love them all! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> Jan, just curious, but because she is so tiny, will she stay on the small side? Or do these little ones catch up at some point? (It's the frustrated breeder in me asking) :biggrin1:


Michele I don't know what she's going to do size wise. I'm kind of curious too.
She's doing great with the nipple with the larger hole in it and seems to be drinking more because of it. Poor little thing was working too hard on the nipple with the little hole but with a larger one she could aspirate the formula before she was ready to get more.
She's still a little firecracker and strong as can be. I don't dare set her down on the bed. She'd go racing across it so she's keeping our hopes up that all is going to be ok.
They all (even the baby) decided the whelping box was for 'little kids' today and came out and laid in the xpen area on blankets. The ac vent to our bedroom is closed so it stays pretty warm (HOT) in there. 
So far things are looking ok but I wish the baby would gain a little more than she is. You should see the chart my husband has for their weight gain. It's broken down into detail and we can see at a glance if they gain or stay the same. He's been so amazing, especially with the baby. He even shaved off his moustache for them. He was always kissing the little one while bottle feeding her and I told him his moustache stuck me like pins so stop with all the kissing. Next thing I knew, the moustache was gone and he was happily kissing them all again. Oh, I love that man!


----------



## JASHavanese

Suuske747 said:


> Dear Jan,
> this thread keeps bringing tears to my eyes,
> tears of joy that Spirit of Two is doing so well,
> tears of awe on the love that shines from all the posts...
> tears of hope for you and DH to heal.....
> tears of love when I see you and SpOT......
> tears of excitement when I read your smiling post about all of the pups development.....
> Can someone pass the tissues.....
> 
> big warm hugs
> Suzanne


Pass the tissues to me too please. (((((((((((Suzanne)))))))))))


----------



## JASHavanese

Suuske747 said:


> Your "Spirit of Two"-name, made me look up some native american names......so here are my ad hoc suggestions.....
> 
> For this strong boy :
> 
> *Makya *Native American Lover of the chase
> *Feo *Native American True-hearted
> *Halian *Native American Full of youth
> 
> For this lovely fella :
> 
> *Ahanu *Native American He is laughing
> *Yahto *Native American The color blue
> *Tadi *Native American Wind
> 
> For this handsome face :
> 
> *Tokala *Native American Dark fox
> *Tuari *Native American Little eagle
> *Mingan *Native American Dark wolf
> 
> For this boy,
> 
> *Ciqala *Native American Small one
> *Dyami *Native American Eagle
> 
> Or one of the above of course....


You may have just named the whole litter! I love the names. I'm going to have Steve read the names and see what he thinks, and I'll bet he likes them as much as I do.
You all have been so much help to us. I don't know what I would have done without your help. Some of this thread is still too hard for us to go back and read and tears still come easily so I guess the healing is still underway. I know that each and every one of you that opened your hearts to us started the healing process for my husband when I sat him down and asked him to read this thread. I'm so grateful to have all of you in our lives.


----------



## Scooter's Family

These little guys just steal your hearts immediately! Your babies are gorgeous and seem to get cuter in every picture! I can't wait to hear about their personalities as they get bigger. 
Your husband is a doll!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> These little guys just steal your hearts immediately! Your babies are gorgeous and seem to get cuter in every picture! I can't wait to hear about their personalities as they get bigger.
> Your husband is a doll!


He is a doll and loves all animals. I'm curious to see what their personalities are like too. It will be nice when they eat on their own too except I'll miss that burping time with the little one. I hear I'm so tired that I asked for help with a Nokia D40x and it's a Nikon D40x. Now I really feel dumb!


----------



## JASHavanese

*They're 3 weeks old today*

We need some good news around here so I decided to post about the puppies. Little Spirit of Two is doing so well. She's just over 8 ounces as of today! Oh my goodness does she have spirit and she is a firecracker! Two of the puppies sat up today. Oh is that cute to see. This is crunch time for the committees I'm on and I was sick so names for the puppies had to wait. I showed hubby the names from here and he thinks they're nice. If any of you can think of other names, please send them. Here's the gang including the little girl that so many of you held up in prayer. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for that.


----------



## Tritia

what a beautiful crew!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Oh Jan I want to give them each belly rubs and hold them close to my heart. ADORABLE


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia said:


> what a beautiful crew!


Thanks Tritia and thank you for coming back to the forum. (((((((((((Tritia))))))))))))


----------



## JASHavanese

Lilly's mom said:


> Oh Jan I want to give them each belly rubs and hold them close to my heart. ADORABLE


Feel free to come give them belly rubs and stay a while....I'll go on vacation and sleep :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

How sweet.... what fun it must be to watch a bunch of havanese babies grow!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're the sweetest things!


----------



## LuvCicero

They are darling. I wouldn't be able to cook or clean if I had those puppies in my home. All I could do is hold them...and eat a peanut butter sandwich. I'm happy to see them all looking so healthy...especially the tiny girl.


----------



## marjrc

Jan, you moved me to tears with that picture of the tiny twin feeding on a bottle. You and Steve have done all you possibly could and continue to inspire us with the love and nurturing you give your puppies. ((((((hugs))))))) 

Thank you for posting all the pics. How fun to see them all together and then close up with their eyes barely opened. I love Suzanne's suggestions as I think "Spirit of Two" is native and spiritual sounding. Here are other ideas I found..... 

male names:

Dasan - chief
Hotah - white
Hania - spirit warrior
Keme - thunder
Maska - strong
Neka - wild goose
Skah - white
Sucki - black
Wapi - lucky
Yuma - chief's son


Other ideas, Spanish names:

Espiridion - little spirit
Galeno - clever, little child
Gitano - gypsy
Lobo - wolf - might be nice for the pup that will likely silver
Santos - saints

Or you can consider naming all the pups with Spirit in there, such as:

Spirit of Mighty Thunder
Spirit of Summer Rain
Spirit of Courage
Spirit of Leader of the Pack (Lord knows what made me think of this one!! lol)
Spirit of Smooth Silver
Spirit of Dark Night
Spirit of Bountiful Joy

Oh I don't know....... I'm not great at this! lol ound: but it's fun trying. :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma

JASHavanese said:


> We need some good news around here so I decided to post about the puppies. Little Spirit of Two is doing so well. She's just over 8 ounces as of today! Oh my goodness does she have spirit and she is a firecracker! Two of the puppies sat up today. Oh is that cute to see. This is crunch time for the committees I'm on and I was sick so names for the puppies had to wait. I showed hubby the names from here and he thinks they're nice. If any of you can think of other names, please send them. Here's the gang including the little girl that so many of you held up in prayer. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for that.


They are so beautiful Jan. What a special little litter of furbabies. I have to look away or I will want one. Especially little Spirit of Two...


----------



## Renee

irnfit said:


> Jan, just curious, but because she is so tiny, will she stay on the small side? Or do these little ones catch up at some point? (It's the frustrated breeder in me asking) :biggrin1:


Miley was the small little runt of her litter. Her parents were about 10lbs each. The breeder said she'd most likely only be 5 or 6 lbs. Nope...not Miley. She's 10+ lbs...and still growing! From my research, being the runt usually has no effect on final weight.

Your puppies are SO cute Jan!


----------



## boo2352

I love the picture -- they're so cute! I can't wait to see them when they're up and running around. It won't be long!


----------



## trueblue

Oh my gosh, those puppies are sooo cute!! You can really see the size difference between Spirit and her siblings in that picture. Hmmm....is that little black male spoken for?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jan - So glad they are doing so well!!! They are so cute!! So glad to hear Spirit of Two is doing better. I *love* Marjs' idea of naming them all a Spirit. It is kind of like they will all honor the one who is not with them. Ya know??

As far as weight goes - Gracie was born at 6 oz. She is now (STILL) about 4 lbs. 14 oz. Though, as you know, she does have health problems that may have kept her tiny. Anyway . . . There were 3 in her litter. The biggest is still the biggest. Middle still the middle and Gracie is still the smallest. The biggest girl, I believe, was maybe 8 oz. at birth and now around 10 - 11 lbs. The boy that was the middle is now around like 6 - 7 lbs., I believe. They are about 13 1/2 months now. Ultimately, she will be what she will be. Tiny or Big you've got to love them all.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> They are darling. I wouldn't be able to cook or clean if I had those puppies in my home. All I could do is hold them...and eat a peanut butter sandwich. I'm happy to see them all looking so healthy...especially the tiny girl.


Oh I love that excuse!! Actually I did get help with the housework because we were both too tired to take care of the house and be up all night with the little one. We're getting more sleep now though...but the help stays! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

IWAP!!! DH would kill me though....


----------



## JASHavanese

Marj, thank you for the help naming them. I'm going to let hubby decide on the names. I've seen some I really like here but am going to leave it up to him since he's been so amazing with them. He still has a little healing to do with the one who wasn't strong enough to make it so maybe it will help him.


----------



## JASHavanese

SaydeeMomma said:


> They are so beautiful Jan. What a special little litter of furbabies. I have to look away or I will want one. Especially little Spirit of Two...


She's going to be the hard one to let go. She and her twin were marked just alike and there is a male in the litter with the exact markings. How wild is that?


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> Oh my gosh, those puppies are sooo cute!! You can really see the size difference between Spirit and her siblings in that picture. Hmmm....is that little black male spoken for?


None are spoken for yet. You guys are the only ones who have seen them (outside of family) and that's because we asked for prayer.
You all are so sweet with the posts. Thank you.


----------



## Missy

I think there is a lot karma, fate and chi in the litter. not to mention the balance between light and dark. 

I would call the little girl Karma.
I would call one of the white ones Chi
one of the dark ones Zen
and the other white one Yin
and the last dark one Yang

But I will love what ever your Dh decides

and IWAP, IWAP, IWAP!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> IWAP!!! DH would kill me though....


Imagine how I felt when I told hubby we were getting a puppy with all the ones we have here! He just said, "Ok". I expected at least a little argument ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> I think there is a lot karma, fate and chi in the litter. not to mention the balance between light and dark.
> 
> I would call the little girl Karma.
> I would call one of the white ones Chi
> one of the dark ones Zen
> and the other white one Yin
> and the last dark one Yang
> 
> But I will love what ever your Dh decides
> 
> and IWAP, IWAP, IWAP!


Oh you hit that one right on the head. I was considering breeding their Mom in about a year and was working with a breeder on who best to breed her to down the road. Surprise!! :faint:


----------



## Lilly's mom

JASHavanese said:


> Feel free to come give them belly rubs and stay a while....I'll go on vacation and sleep :biggrin1:


 I would LOVE to take you up on this.


----------



## Julie

Just catching up on this thread and Jan----they are CUTIE-PATOOTIES! Each one is just adorable! I'm so happy to read they are all doing so well!


----------



## Suuske747

marjrc said:


> I love Suzanne's suggestions as I think "Spirit of Two" is native and spiritual sounding. Here are other ideas I found.....
> 
> Oh I don't know....... I'm not great at this! lol ound: but it's fun trying. :biggrin1:


I disagree Marj! You rock at this!:whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

*Here, let me help*

I've got to share a cute story with you. Hubby was in the bedroom feeding Spirit of Two, the twin, and dropped the bottle. Before he could pick it up, Ellie jumped down on the floor, picked it up, and took it back up on the bed to my husband. After our jaws dropped, all we could do was laugh. Ellie has always been the clown of the house and loves to keep us giggling. What a way to get out of feeding herself!


----------



## Suuske747

aawww How sweet!!!


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Suzanne! 

Jan, that is remarkable! I'm sure I'd have been suitably impressed to see that too. Ellie sounds like quite the character. :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo

Jan, that's a hoot about the bottle and Ellie! I can just picture it. lol
Carole


----------



## mybella

I love all the pictures. Your babies are beautiful. I wished I lived in Texas and come visit them! I'm so happy the twin is doing well. What a cutie!

Marie


----------



## JASHavanese

Ellie is definitely the clown of the house and always keeps us laughing. She's a hoot.
Here are new pictures of the baby, Spirit of Two. She's still smaller than the others but she's about 11 ounces now. She's really grown but it's hard to tell that next to the others  She's still getting bottles to supplement her. Miss Ellie thinks it's funny to stand up and nurse now so the bigger ones can reach and the baby gets knocked away from the juice bar. I guess the kiss is to make up for it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

OMG...IWAP...MHS...GFETE!!!! thanks Jan for the amazing fix.


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's Spirit with her brother that has the same markings that she does. They both have a big white blaze on their chest and white on the back feet. He's closer to her size than the cream 'cow' as my husband calls him. We still haven't named the puppies....well, except Spirit.


----------



## Leslie

How adorable! Snuggle bugs for sure. I love the tongue and tiny tootsies! Thanks, Jan


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> OMG...IWAP...MHS...GFETE!!!! thanks Jan for the amazing fix.


LOL I understood everything but GFETE. What's that?


----------



## Leslie

GFETE= grinning from ear to ear :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> How adorable! Snuggle bugs for sure. I love the tongue and tiny tootsies! Thanks, Jan


You should come visit and bring Tori. LOL at this point. what's one more dog in the house. :biggrin1: Tell your husband's boss he needs to come to Texas! Gee, what does Vegas and New York have to offer that we don't. Oh....don't answer that ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> GFETE= grinning from ear to ear :biggrin1:


Oh duh! Thanks


----------



## trueblue

Oh, Jan! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Beautiful, Adorable, Lovable, Huggable , Kissable gotta havable!!!!*


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Spirit of Two looks so nice and cozy laying on the white one. Love it. It sounds like she is fitting in like a normal pup, mostly. So glad to hear good reports.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Jan, I love those photos. They are all *so* cute. You'll have to get spirit a step stool to get her fair share.


----------



## Mizell26

Oh my gosh I love the pic of the kiss


----------



## micki2much

Oh Jan - so happy she is doing good! The are all sooooo cute, love the nick name "cream cow"ound: Sending OXOXOXOXOXOX TO ALL OF THEM


----------



## Mizell26

Okay isn't it time for some updated pics of them? Gotta see the changes


----------



## ivyagogo

I love the ying-yang picture. How cute they are.


----------



## marjrc

Ivy, was thinking the same thing. That first pic is so yin-yang! Very cool. Thanks for the pics, Jan! I can never get enough. I had told hubby the story of your twins and had to show him these latest photos. We just can't get over how tiny Spirit of Two is and yet she's sounds like quite the whipper-snapper! lol Good for her! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Jan, Earlier you mentioned that the little Spirit of Two will be hard to let go....don't you think that she will be one you have to keep? I can't imagine that after all you've been through with her, and felt for her, that she will ever be leaving your nest...? I've pictured her in your home in your husband's lap, forever.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese

Mizell26 said:


> Okay isn't it time for some updated pics of them? Gotta see the changes


We took these today of the gang. You can see Spirit is still small but all gained 4 times their birth weight so she's right in scale with the rest. She's learning how to knock the big guys off of the juice bar and they've been on a liquid type of mush for a couple of days and are doing pretty good with it. Still no names other than Spirit but they all come running when we call out, "puuuuuppppppies".


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's the dark cream boy


----------



## JASHavanese

Black and white and lighter cream boy. I'm really curious to see what the black puppies do. They have a double silvering gene so we'll see how light they go


----------



## JASHavanese

Sheri said:


> Jan, Earlier you mentioned that the little Spirit of Two will be hard to let go....don't you think that she will be one you have to keep? I can't imagine that after all you've been through with her, and felt for her, that she will ever be leaving your nest...? I've pictured her in your home in your husband's lap, forever.
> 
> Sheri


I really wonder about that Sheri. It's going to take a very special home to pry her out of here. Our hearts and heads are having a conflict. We want to keep her here yet we know we have a huge cross country move to make coming up with no job yet on the other end. I guess answers come with time.


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

They're sooo cute. Give them a little kiss for me.


----------



## marjrc

How adorable! That light cream boy really knows how to veg, doesn't he? LOL It's great that they've all gained weight so well, even our little Spirit of Two. :whoo: Good news!! 

I'm sorry about your uncertainty of the future, Jan. It's a challenge having to move, but to not have a job at the end of that move is a bit worrisome. Wishing you the best of luck!! When are you moving and where to?


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> I'm sorry about your uncertainty of the future, Jan. It's a challenge having to move, but to not have a job at the end of that move is a bit worrisome. Wishing you the best of luck!! When are you moving and where to?


I'd like to have answers to give you Marj! Ask Geri, maybe she knows :ear:
I want to move south of Tampa but that doesn't mean we'll be able to. The base my husband works at is closing in a few months and I'd love for the gov't to move us and have him stay with the work he does but so far they are being really hard headed about it. He can retire and they'll give him severance pay for it but that means if he finds a federal gov't job after we move, he can't take it for five years. If he says no to the severance pay and going out of the gov't they can move us anywhere in a region we pick and part of that is right here in town with the other base that's staying open or Jacksonville or the panhandle of Florida or New Orleans. Egads....nice places to visit but not my idea of home. We've been up in the air about it for a few years but it's coming up quickly and we need to figure something out.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> They're sooo cute. Give them a little kiss for me.


See above for that psychic stuff and I'll give them a big kiss from you :becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jan-They're so beautiful! If you wind up near Tampa I'm going to tell my brother's kids that you're there. He's ready to kill me for getting a puppy because now his kids are begging to get one too. That's what he gets! I was petting their huge cat and as he told me how nice it was, and that it didn't bite, the big fat cat bit me!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-They're so beautiful! If you wind up near Tampa I'm going to tell my brother's kids that you're there. He's ready to kill me for getting a puppy because now his kids are begging to get one too. That's what he gets! I was petting their huge cat and as he told me how nice it was, and that it didn't bite, the big fat cat bit me!!!


LOL did you snarl at it? I love cats as long as they belong to someone else ound:


----------



## Missy

Oh Jan these pups are really special. I am sending good thoughts to them and to you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter's Family said:


> Jan-They're so beautiful! If you wind up near Tampa I'm going to tell my brother's kids that you're there. He's ready to kill me for getting a puppy because now his kids are begging to get one too. That's what he gets! I was petting their huge cat and as he told me how nice it was, and that it didn't bite, the big fat cat bit me!!!


All I did was pet the big, mean thing. It bit me and then stalked me for the entire time we were there. Payback time!:whoo:


----------



## Sheri

JASHavanese said:


> I'd like to have answers to give you Marj! Ask Geri, maybe she knows :ear:
> I want to move south of Tampa but that doesn't mean we'll be able to. The base my husband works at is closing in a few months and I'd love for the gov't to move us and have him stay with the work he does but so far they are being really hard headed about it. He can retire and they'll give him severance pay for it but that means if he finds a federal gov't job after we move, he can't take it for five years. If he says no to the severance pay and going out of the gov't they can move us anywhere in a region we pick and part of that is right here in town with the other base that's staying open or Jacksonville or the panhandle of Florida or New Orleans. Egads....nice places to visit but not my idea of home. We've been up in the air about it for a few years but it's coming up quickly and we need to figure something out.


Wow, Jan. I don't envy you. I thought life was supposed to get easier when you neared retirement! Sure hasn't happened that way for me, either. I know what you are talking about with the uncertainty of the government, too, I've been a military wife for about 29 years.

Good luck on your decision! (And, I bet little Spirit would fit just fine, no matter where you go--or when!:biggrin1

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Jan - Uncertainty is not very comforting. You've just got to trust that it will turn out the way it is supposed to. You have a wonderful husband to take this journey with. What more could you ask for, God takes care of us. I will be praying for you.

So glad all of the puppies are doing so well.


----------



## JASHavanese

Sheri said:


> Wow, Jan. I don't envy you. I thought life was supposed to get easier when you neared retirement! Sure hasn't happened that way for me, either. I know what you are talking about with the uncertainty of the government, too, I've been a military wife for about 29 years.
> 
> Good luck on your decision! (And, I bet little Spirit would fit just fine, no matter where you go--or when!:biggrin1
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Wow, that's an interesting life and great for some. I don't think I could handle being a military wife. They tell you where you're moving and run too much of your life. Civil service runs enough of ours. Are you running into a lot of people that want to move out of the country? There are a lot at the base hubby works at which surprises me. Some have already moved, others are looking for jobs overseas.
Spirit is up to 14 ounces now but she's not gaining every day. Wish she would. The cow is over 2 pounds. His name may wind up El Toro ound: Poor baby isn't really cow (bull) size but next to her he is.


----------



## JASHavanese

Gracie's Mom said:


> Jan - Uncertainty is not very comforting. You've just got to trust that it will turn out the way it is supposed to. You have a wonderful husband to take this journey with. What more could you ask for, God takes care of us. I will be praying for you.
> 
> So glad all of the puppies are doing so well.


Karen, I've been freaking out for several years and now that it's coming up I'm calming down about it. Then I talk to people and they say you can't get a house loan now and I get worried about it. A friend of mine that lives in Palm Beach wanted to buy a couple of houses to rent out but she was telling me that they wanted something like 9% for an interest rate if you can talk someone into taking on a loan and they finally said forget it and they have a heck of a lot more money than we do and are very comfortable. This is one my higher power is going to have to run cause I feel lost


----------



## Julie

Oh,I have been missing out on the puppy updates.. 

I'm caught up now! The puppies are adorable Jan...Spirit of Two is gaining and looking very nice now isn't she? I can not believe how much they have grown. Loved your story of Elle getting the bottle for your husband to feed Spirit. She has been diligently watching him I bet...and it saves her some time! Smart girl!:laugh:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jan sorry to hear about your uncertainties. I'm sure everything will turn out. If you need to lighten your load you can swing by Minnesota and drop off that little black and white boy! I don't mind....


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> Karen, I've been freaking out for several years and now that it's coming up I'm calming down about it. Then I talk to people and they say you can't get a house loan now and I get worried about it. A friend of mine that lives in Palm Beach wanted to buy a couple of houses to rent out but she was telling me that they wanted something like 9% for an interest rate if you can talk someone into taking on a loan and they finally said forget it and they have a heck of a lot more money than we do and are very comfortable. This is one my higher power is going to have to run cause I feel lost


Jan,

Don't worry about being able to get a loan. They are funding loans and if you need help connecting with a mortgage person wherever you go let me know. I have connections with some great people both in real estate and the mortgage industry all over the country. You're going to be fine with the move, but I think you already know that.


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Oh,I have been missing out on the puppy updates..
> 
> I'm caught up now! The puppies are adorable Jan...Spirit of Two is gaining and looking very nice now isn't she? I can not believe how much they have grown. Loved your story of Elle getting the bottle for your husband to feed Spirit. She has been diligently watching him I bet...and it saves her some time! Smart girl!:laugh:


She's great at watching us take care of them ound: That's my little clown girl and she's not about to change now


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Jan,
> 
> Don't worry about being able to get a loan. They are funding loans and if you need help connecting with a mortgage person wherever you go let me know. I have connections with some great people both in real estate and the mortgage industry all over the country. You're going to be fine with the move, but I think you already know that.


My son in law is a mortgage broker but doesn't work Florida so I may take you up on that. Thank you! If we agree to San Diego, Ca, we know he has a job....if we stick with Florida it's up for grabs. So Ca is sooooooooo expensive to live in though but it would be going back home. Wish I knew what to do. I figure the answers will come and there's too many other things going on to stress over that.


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> Jan sorry to hear about your uncertainties. I'm sure everything will turn out. If you need to lighten your load you can swing by Minnesota and drop off that little black and white boy! I don't mind....


There's a thought.....buy a motorhome and travel. Actually we did think about it but even the largest one we could find didn't have enough closet space or cupboard space to stay in long without me going bonkers.
Ah that reminds me....gas is under 2.00 a gallon in some places here.


----------



## JASHavanese

*trip to the vet today*

Poor little Spirit of Two. She got dog food in her eye and had a trip to the vet today. I was the frantic one and she has conjunctivitis. She'll be fine in a couple of days with the salve the vet gave us but it scared the heck out of me.

_Almost daily every animal hospital receives a call about canine eye problems; and the diversity of concern expressed by the dog's caretaker runs a wide spectrum. *There are times when veterinarians will check a frantic and anxious client's dog only to discover an insignificant soreness in the dog's supporting tissues around the eye (called conjunctiva). *The very next "eye case" may be an advanced corneal ulcer that has allowed internal contents of the eye to actually protrude through the corneal surface! And that client might calmly state, "It's been like that for two weeks but we though it would clear up".
http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/eyetrouble.html_


----------



## Gracie's Mom

JASHavanese said:


> Karen, I've been freaking out for several years and now that it's coming up I'm calming down about it. Then I talk to people and they say you can't get a house loan now and I get worried about it. A friend of mine that lives in Palm Beach wanted to buy a couple of houses to rent out but she was telling me that they wanted something like 9% for an interest rate if you can talk someone into taking on a loan and they finally said forget it and they have a heck of a lot more money than we do and are very comfortable. This is one my higher power is going to have to run cause I feel lost


Jan ~ you are just like me . . . I worry about things that haven't happened yet, and my husband hates it!! What if this. . . What if that . . . . He was the one taking me back to reality when he was going through his brain tumor ordeal 5 years ago. That was crazy that he had more sanity than me!!!! It didn't change things though - I still worry non-stop!!!

So don't be like me - Take things as they come and don't fret over them. You will work through it some how. And as always, prayer is an amazing thing. And trust - Trusting is so hard to do when we want everything in our control. It sounds like you have a few people that may be able to help out a little. I promise my prayers are coming your way - that everything will work out and that you won't worry!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Gracie's Mom said:


> Jan ~ you are just like me . . . I worry about things that haven't happened yet, and my husband hates it!! What if this. . . What if that . . . .


This one I have to give to my higher power. I've worried about it enough over the last few years and now that it's around the corner it's kind of calming. At least something will be done.......don't know what, but something


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> My son in law is a mortgage broker but doesn't work Florida so I may take you up on that. Thank you! *If we agree to San Diego, Ca, we know he has a job....*if we stick with Florida it's up for grabs. So Ca is sooooooooo expensive to live in though but it would be going back home. Wish I knew what to do. I figure the answers will come and there's too many other things going on to stress over that.


And you'd have regular visits from Tori and me :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

JASHavanese said:


> This is with my old camera and isn't a very clear picture but this wouldn't be complete without the twin that gave everything to her sister so that one of them could carry on for them both. In loving memory I'm sharing her with you.


Oh my, I came on to look for the names that were suggested for the puppies as they still to be named and ran into this post with her picture and cried and it hit me hard. She tried, we tried, but some things are beyond our control and I guess there will always be a little paw print on our hearts. I'm naming her now as she lays with others who have left that print of love on someone's life. Spirit Who Watches Over.
Hubby got on his computer and found the names suggested and we're going to try to get it together and name them all.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Jan, you moved me to tears with that picture of the tiny twin feeding on a bottle. You and Steve have done all you possibly could and continue to inspire us with the love and nurturing you give your puppies. ((((((hugs)))))))
> 
> Thank you for posting all the pics. How fun to see them all together and then close up with their eyes barely opened. I love Suzanne's suggestions as I think "Spirit of Two" is native and spiritual sounding. Here are other ideas I found.....
> 
> male names:
> 
> Dasan - chief
> Hotah - white
> Hania - spirit warrior
> Keme - thunder
> Maska - strong
> Neka - wild goose
> Skah - white
> Sucki - black
> Wapi - lucky
> Yuma - chief's son
> 
> Other ideas, Spanish names:
> 
> Espiridion - little spirit
> Galeno - clever, little child
> Gitano - gypsy
> Lobo - wolf - might be nice for the pup that will likely silver
> Santos - saints
> 
> Or you can consider naming all the pups with Spirit in there, such as:
> 
> Spirit of Mighty Thunder
> Spirit of Summer Rain
> Spirit of Courage
> Spirit of Leader of the Pack (Lord knows what made me think of this one!! lol)
> Spirit of Smooth Silver
> Spirit of Dark Night
> Spirit of Bountiful Joy
> 
> Oh I don't know....... I'm not great at this! lol ound: but it's fun trying. :biggrin1:


Hubby and I just went through all of the names posted in this thread and give a huge thanks for the help!!
You just named a litter 
We matched the personalities with the names and think we have it now.
We thought of the Native American names but found Feo in Spanish means ugly, unsightly, tacky, bad-looking, ungraceful, homely, miscreated, ill-favoured, ill-favored, nasty, dirty, foulugly, unsightly, tacky, bad-looking, ungraceful, homely, miscreated, ill-favoured, ill-favored, nasty, dirty, foul. Yikes, time to switch gears  The other Native American names were cute though. I'll have to take pictures and show you who is who and which name they got.


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> And you'd have regular visits from Tori and me :biggrin1:


Hm....maybe I will look at going back home. Now there are 3 of our dogs there not to mention hubby's family. Obviously they come first and puppies second but....
Lucky went up to the bay area today and lives near Catherine. I wonder how long it will take Catherine to go visit


----------



## marjrc

Oooooooooooooo, do I get a puppy as reward???! :whoo: How exciting! I better get my plane ticket booked. :biggrin1:

Can't wait to see and here more!


----------



## mintchip

JASHavanese said:


> Hm....maybe I will look at going back home. Now there are 3 of our dogs there not to mention hubby's family. Obviously they come first and puppies second but....
> *Lucky went up to the bay area today and lives near Catherine.* I wonder how long it will take Catherine to go visit


hoto:A new Bay Area hav!!!hoto::ear:


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> hoto:A new Bay Area hav!!!hoto::ear:


Do you guys have a playdate set up? If not, this might do it :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Hey guys I'm ready for another playdate! How about you?:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Oooooooooooooo, do I get a puppy as reward???! :whoo: How exciting! I better get my plane ticket booked. :biggrin1:
> 
> Can't wait to see and here more!


 Come on down.....you stay here, I'll go on vacation and sleep :biggrin1:
Here are two with their names......


----------



## marjrc

Oh how totally adorable!! I love the name Summer Rain. So gentle.

O.k....... my bags are packed, Jan! You might as well book that spa retreat you've been dying to go to and I'll take care of all those pups while you're away. :biggrin1: Can't guarantee any will be left by the time you get back home though. hehehe


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Oh how totally adorable!! I love the name Summer Rain. So gentle.
> 
> O.k....... my bags are packed, Jan! You might as well book that spa retreat you've been dying to go to and I'll take care of all those pups while you're away. :biggrin1: Can't guarantee any will be left by the time you get back home though. hehehe


Hm.....how good are you at going through puppy applications? Which looks better? Serenity or The Wave? 
http://www.christyestatessuites.com/spa_rooms.html


----------



## Lilly's mom

JASHavanese said:


> Hm.....how good are you at going through puppy applications? Which looks better? Serenity or The Wave?
> http://www.christyestatessuites.com/spa_rooms.html


* I want to stay in the Serenity. OH my goodness that looks wonderful.*


----------



## DAJsMom

Those are cute puppies with great names!

My vote is for San Diego if you are taking votes! We have family there and visit several times a year.


----------



## LuvCicero

Those are the cutest puppies!!! I want one sooo bad.


----------



## havanesebyha

Jan, I just now read this whole thread, as I've not been on much since Kie's surgery. I am so sorry to both you and Steve about your little twin. Spirit of two, must stay with you as she's your power! This whole story has made me cry of sadness and cry for joy when Spirit of two has blossomed. You are the sweetest family and I say move back to California! I live four blocks from Catherine so maybe Lucky lives close to me and the girls!! Don't you worry, we'll make him feel right at home and his new family too! Love you


----------



## JASHavanese

havanesebyha said:


> Jan, I just now read this whole thread, as I've not been on much since Kie's surgery. I am so sorry to both you and Steve about your little twin. Spirit of two, must stay with you as she's your power! This whole story has made me cry of sadness and cry for joy when Spirit of two has blossomed. You are the sweetest family and I say move back to California! I live four blocks from Catherine so maybe Lucky lives close to me and the girls!! Don't you worry, we'll make him feel right at home and his new family too! Love you


Kie starts his OT tomorrow (it's after midnite here). How is he doing? 
You all are so lucky to be as close as you are. I wonder if they know what they walked into ound:
Isn't it amazing about little Spirit? She is a firecracker!! 
They got twice the size today with 2 xpens put together and did puppy runlikehells in there. She gets knocked over by the bigger ones and gets up and gets right back in there.
Ned is the only one here from the older litter and gets picked up next weekend. He's seen the other 2 go and must have a complex. We have a bone shaped rug that says GOOD DOG on it. He's been grabbing it and bringing it to us ound:


----------



## marjrc

I dunno, Jan! The Wave or puppies....... the Wave or puppies.....









*
Can't I just have both?! *:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

JASHavanese said:


> I'm naming her now as she lays with others who have left that print of love on someone's life. Spirit Who Watches Over.


That's one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard in my life.....


----------



## havanesebyha

Jan, give "Spirit Who Watches Over" lots of gentle hugs for me ... I am very partial to little black girls! My girls are distant cousins to your little Spirit. You guys are awesome parents!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

havanesebyha said:


> Jan, give "Spirit Who Watches Over" lots of gentle hugs for me ... I am very partial to little black girls! My girls are distant cousins to your little Spirit. You guys are awesome parents!!!


Thanks Libby, but she's the twin who didn't make it. Spirit of Two is strong as can be (just ask her brothers when she has 2 of them at a time on their backs and is telling them off) but she's still pretty small. Percentage wise she's gained the same amount of weight as the others though. My standard poodle has decided Spirit is HERS and she'll watch as we weigh the puppies and isn't interested until we get to Spirit. Then she gets her nose right up there and checks the weight herself and gives her kisses. She follows her around the xpen and gives her kisses through the bars too. Geeze, she could at least give a couple of the others a kiss every now and then but she only sees Spirit and her eyes turn heart shaped when she watches her.
I don't have time to stay and look around the forum  and I'm so behind. Just wanted to update that all is going well here.
I have a question for the breeders here. It looks as though Spirit is going to stay very small (she's almost 1.5 pounds at 6 weeks) so I'm going to keep her longer than the boys. How long would you hold her and to what weight? I'm going to have a BAT run on her. My vet tells me I'm over the top and she's fine and to relax but I still want the BAT done at a minimum for my own sanity. Anything else you'd do?


----------



## Lilly's mom

* :attention:Jan a video PLEASE.*


----------



## JASHavanese

Lilly's mom said:


> * :attention:Jan a video PLEASE.*


I am sooooooooooo busy right now with different things. Would you settle for a couple of pictures of her? I took these earlier today


----------



## Mizell26

Oh how cute!


----------



## marjrc

Good question about how long to keep little Spirit of Two, Jan. I think it's fantastic that she's gaining as much as the bigger pups, percentage-wise. Good for her! 

LOVE the pics. She is sooooo tiny! I think the BAT will help put your mind at ease.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just popping in to say how wonderful to see the little Spirit of Two doing so well! And I so enjoyed the pictures. I love seeing all the puppy pictures posted... but "Thunder" just stole my heart... there is something about his face!!! I wish I could have another puppy.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Good question about how long to keep little Spirit of Two, Jan. I think it's fantastic that she's gaining as much as the bigger pups, percentage-wise. Good for her!
> 
> LOVE the pics. She is sooooo tiny! I think the BAT will help put your mind at ease.


I called her vet today and asked him if he could run a chem panel on her. He said not when she was this small as he'd have to draw too much blood from her. He still thinks I'm over reacting but I'd feel better having it done and know her insides are all functioning as they should.
I finally got individual pictures of the dogs. They were all in a little Halloween pumpkin for the pictures with fleece over it. Little Spirit of Two could barely see over the top so we had to put something under her so she could be seen. I should have taken a picture of her pinning down two of her brothers :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

Darker cream boy


----------



## JASHavanese

Black boy that started to get white on his chest. I'm curious to see how light he goes. I'm hoping for light silver :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

He's black with a white blaze on his chest and chin but won't stay black. I'm curious to see how light he goes also. He has the same markings as Spirit of Two but there's a lot more of him to see


----------



## JASHavanese

And the light cream

Well, I keep getting a database error. I'll try later


----------



## juliav

I am so gald that little Spirit of Two is doing so well, she is just a precious little girl. 
All the puppies are beautiful and have gotten so big, love the darker cream boy, but I am partial to light color dogs. :biggirn1:


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> I am so gald that little Spirit of Two is doing so well, she is just a precious little girl.
> All the puppies are beautiful and have gotten so big, love the darker cream boy, but I am partial to light color dogs. :biggirn1:


I see that by your dogs  I'm used to darker dogs or at least dark faces so this is really different for me!


----------



## havanesebyha

Jan, Oh how darling!! Spirit of Two is so precious! Give her an extra kiss for me.



JASHavanese said:


> I called her vet today and asked him if he could run a chem panel on her. He said not when she was this small as he'd have to draw too much blood from her. He still thinks I'm over reacting but I'd feel better having it done and know her insides are all functioning as they should.
> I finally got individual pictures of the dogs. They were all in a little Halloween pumpkin for the pictures with fleece over it. Little Spirit of Two could barely see over the top so we had to put something under her so she could be seen. I should have taken a picture of her pinning down two of her brothers :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're cuties!!!


----------



## marjrc

Such sweet faces! Too cute that Spirit of Two just wasn't tall enough to see well over the pumpkin. lol Thanks for the photos, Jan!


----------



## Olliesmom

oh how adorable!!!!!!

I am so wanting puppy breath!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ They are just the cutest things! I love the pic of Spirit of Two peeking over the edge. What a little doll baby she is!


----------

